# Two rats lived in THIS hamster cage (pic)



## D3V1N (Jul 16, 2010)

I had a female rat for a short while. The people she came from had her and another rat in a hamster cage.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

:O THATS TINY


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

wow i would not even use that for a hamster >.<


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

I cannot find the right word for this "cage" .. We would call it a hamster's prison .. It is just horrible .. Why do people even produce this kind of cages and how can they sell them or even buy them and put a pet inside .. Cruel world .. Thank God it is forbidden by law to do this over her.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Nienor said:


> I cannot find the right word for this "cage" .. We would call it a hamster's prison .. It is just horrible .. Why do people even produce this kind of cages and how can they sell them or even buy them and put a pet inside .. Cruel world .. Thank God it is forbidden by law to do this over her.


Do you guys have laws about cage size?


----------



## D3V1N (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah I have one mouse living in it now.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

It LOOKS more mouse size. Not hamster size


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a rescue rat that spent the first 1 1/2 years of her life in a cage smaller than that :-\ I hate people.


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

Call me nuts, but that cage actually doesn't look that small to me. For rats, of course it is. But for hamsters? It looks like it has a lot of height.

I don't think it's much different from other hamster cages you see in stores.

Hard to tell from a pic, though.


----------



## dreamchaser023 (Aug 9, 2008)

susb8383 said:


> Call me nuts, but that cage actually doesn't look that small to me. For rats, of course it is. But for hamsters? It looks like it has a lot of height.
> 
> I don't think it's much different from other hamster cages you see in stores.
> 
> Hard to tell from a pic, though.


Tall cages are horrible for hamsters. Hamsters are ground dwelling critters. They do best in cages with more floor space than tall. They 'can' climb up, but they are not built to climb down, the fall down instead which can cause injury and/or death. If someone only has a foot space for a tall cage, then they can make a cage safe by constructing complete levels with tubing leading up to each level. But the cage as is... is very unsafe for hamsters. It wonderful for mice though! 

I personally like aquariums or bin cages for my hamsters. My Bella-ham lived in a bine cage. 

-->http://dreamchaser023.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=5828259


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Like dreamchaser says height not so good for hamsters.

I also used bin cages for my hammies when we had some, Cheap and easy to make! Right now i have a mouse living in a bin cage.

For any caged animal i always try and give them the most room i can give.

what i love about bin cages for hammies is no chewing *thumps up* witch is great for us and also great for them(no damaging of thee teeth and so on)


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

omg so small but good for a travel cage


----------

